# Won't import any photos.



## Hunter_Girl (Apr 17, 2012)

Whenever I try to import any photos (RAW and JPEG), Lightroom comes up with this message, "The following photos were not imported because they could not be read. (67)"   Does anyone know what this means or how I can fix it? Thank you, Hunter_Girl


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 17, 2012)

Where are you importing from? Camera via USB, card reader via USB, harddisk? What camera are the images from?

If importing directly from camera, try using a card reader.

Beat


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 17, 2012)

There are some cases where Lightroom reports "could not be read", when what it really means is "could not be written".  Any chance you've got a full disk?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 17, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> There are some cases where Lightroom reports "could not be read", when what it really means is "could not be written".  Any chance you've got a full disk?



... or a permission issue where the images are being imported to?

Beat


----------



## Hunter_Girl (Apr 17, 2012)

I upload by simply inserting the sd card into the card slot built into my computer. I apologize, but I'm not a technical person. Could you explain in more detail about the full disk and permission issue? I'm _very _new to Lightroom.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 17, 2012)

Where are you importing to? Can you post a screenshot of your import dialog here?

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Apr 17, 2012)

And not to be overlooked, which Nikon?  The latest models might not be supported by LR 3.6


----------



## Hunter_Girl (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Nikon D3100. Here is a screen shot of my import dialog

And a screen shot of the error message.
Hope this helps. It was just recently this error message started popping up. I used to be able to load my Raw and jpeg photos.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2012)

The D3100 has been supported since LR3.3 so that is not an issue. Like beat, I am beginning to think you have HD storage space restrictions.  How many HDs do you have and how much free space is on each? (both in GigaBytes and as a percentage of the total drive capacity)


----------



## Hunter_Girl (Apr 18, 2012)

Could you explain what HDs are and how to find out. Sorry to be such a trouble but I really am not a technical person. I love photography but I'm an outdoors girl. I can take a lawnmower apart and put it back together but i don't know what and HD is...


----------



## erro (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you copy the photos from memory card to hard-disk using Windows explorer (not Internet Explorer)?

HD=hard disk, by the way


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 18, 2012)

Hunter_Girl,

I can see from your screenshot that you're trying to import into folder C:\Users\2011\2011-12-24, which is only writeable with administrative rights on Windows 7.

Try importing into the folder with your user name in C:\Users\ (is it C:\Users\Leigha ?) by highlighting your username under the "C:\Users" folder:

(Click on image to enlarge!)

Check if this resolves your issue.

Beat


----------



## Hunter_Girl (Apr 19, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> Hunter_Girl,
> 
> I can see from your screenshot that you're trying to import into folder C:\Users\2011\2011-12-24, which is only writeable with administrative rights on Windows 7.
> 
> ...



It worked!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I appreciate y'all helping me. Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad to hear it worked out for you, Hunter_Girl  Enjoy!


----------

